# Killington Trip 11-15-03



## Joshua (Nov 15, 2003)

Went up to Killington today to pick up my All-East pass (last year to get a college one as I graduate law school in the spring) and skied in the afternoon.  I didn't get to Killington till 11am (long story), had my pass by 11:30, and was on the slopes shortly thereafter.  A few things before I give skiing details.  First, there was NO snow on the ground till I got to Route 100.  Second, Okemo looked very brown from the highway.  

Temperature at Killington was 27 at the SkyShip Gondola when I arrived, and about 26 up at Snowshed and K1.  Didn't go up much after that and was still the same when I left.  

The mountian looked good from the road, with some snow from the storm still left on the roads.  It looked like about 4-6 inches on Killington Road.

Now the Skiing.  At 11:45am with my first runs, it was packed powder, and at 3pm with my last runs, it was still packed powder.  K had 5-8 full length trails (didnt really count), with lots of man made snow being blown, bumps, and some fast trails.  It was awesome to be skiing again, but in terms of difficult terrain, there wasnt any.  

They were blowing snow on Snowshed when I arrived, and nothing when I left.  Looked like it was too windy and wasnt sticking where they wanted it to. 

Snowdon and the glades had excellent coverage with no bear spots, but a little thin towards the edge of some trails.  

Overall, its begininning to look like mid-winter up there, but the warm up coming this week may take care of that.


----------



## IndyJones (Nov 15, 2003)

Sounds like fun.  Can't wait for my first ski!  And I wished there wasn't a warm up! :angry:


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 15, 2003)

Nice report. Thanks. One thing I always appreciate though, is a crowd report. How were the lift lines and were the trails crowded?


----------



## Joshua (Nov 16, 2003)

the Gondola had a little wait when I first got there, otherwise, the triples and quads had NO lines. Of course, with limited terrain, it got a little bunched up, but there were times when it seemed no one was there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2003)

Great report. Thanks.

Heavy rain for Wednesday and Thursday.  :angry: Looks like my trip up there on Friday is out. This is the second year in a row I'm gonna bag my early season trip to Killington.


----------



## Joshua (Nov 17, 2003)

the weather just doesnt look good period for a while. Getting worried for the season.


----------



## jlangdale (Nov 17, 2003)

Bla.  It's still very cold up here, things holding together so far.  If we can get through a couple days of rain and get cold again... the snow makers might recover for 22/23.  If not, then I expect the 29/30 to be a good weekend.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 18, 2003)

*Killington*

Jon - 

God, I hate Killington, but every year I am forced to deal with it because they open so much earlier than anywhere else.  I have no intention of buying a pass there, but if I drive up for the day, do they have any early season discounts going, or is it $65 a day like in mid-season?  

Thanks -  
Chill


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2003)

jfg15 said:
			
		

> the weather just doesnt look good period for a while. Getting worried for the season.


Count your blessings that you were able to make some turns already this season. This rain has put a major damper (pun intended    ) on my trip Friday. Oh well...


----------

